# How do I get other peoples' pictures off my phone?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

What is the mechanism for blocking this so I don't end up with random photos on my iphone that my wife took on hers?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi see if this helps. you might have shared albums turned on


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks, that was it. If I delete shared images in my iCloud account will that delete them from my wife's album too?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

That I do not know. You can test it out on a picture you don’t want


----------

